# Tripp-Lite SMART1500LCD UPS under Gentoo

## luscinius

Hi

I think of buying the Tripp-Lite SMART1500LCD UPS. I would appreciate any help from anyone who used it under Linux, in particular Gentoo. Is it possible/easy to run some software monitoring to shutdown the machines in case of a power failure? Is it supported by any open source project? I have had a UPS from APC, and it worked flawlessly with apcupsd. However, APC is slightly more expensive.

Thanks for any advice.

----------

## Anon-E-moose

Check out sys-power/nut

http://www.networkupstools.org/stable-hcl.html

Edit to add: it looks like they support it.

----------

## luscinius

Thank you, Anon-E-moose! Ordered the Tripp-Lite UPS, waiting to receive it.

----------

